
The best game ever (2000) - ColinWright
http://www.salon.com/2000/01/27/nethack/singleton/
======
nyellin
I must contend that the best game ever, as much as it transcends the world of
simple computer games and approaches the world of particle accelerators in
modeling and simulating complexity, is Dwarf Fortress. [1]

Dwarf Fortress contains whole worlds in each of its many (25X80) tiles... It
contains graven images of cheeses engraved with images of cheeses carved out
of cheese, the history of which rivals that of Western civilization.

I donated to Tarn this month and eagerly await my crayon drawing. Once you
start playing Dwarf Fortress you can't play other games anymore.

[1] I vaguely recall someone building an LDC - a Large Dwarven Collider - but
I can't find it. There is an explanation of Dwarven Physics here:
<http://df.magmawiki.com/index.php/DF2010:Dwarven_physics>

